# can you make wine from a juicer



## painteddream (Aug 29, 2009)

i have a Jack Lalnnes juicer i juiced strawberrys can i make wine from this and how?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 29, 2009)

painteddream said:


> i have a Jack Lalnnes juicer i juiced strawberrys can i make wine from this and how?



yes, but you need the following:

-hydrometer
-pH strips, preferably a liquid titration tester or even better an electronic type 
-food grade container
-carboy or atleast some kind of jug that can be sealed
-bottles and caps or corks
-wine thief or turkey baster (even a wider food safe tube will work for pulling wine)


i would use 4~5 lbs of strawberries per gallon, instead of the 3~3.5 lbs a recipe normally suggests for a "full bodied" wine. search for a recipe. search how to make wine online. it's not hard to do really.


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2009)

YEAST and sugar k-meta, acid blend, sorbate, nutrient !
I use Cote des Blancs


----------



## St Allie (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome,

I put a lot of my apples through the juicer last summer and made cider. Juice works great, keep your eye on your sugar levels with fruit wines.. a good Starting gravity ( SG) is 1.085.

Allie


----------



## smurfe (Aug 29, 2009)

Short answer, YES! I juice almost all of my fruits. I use a steam juicer.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 30, 2009)

one of the best parts about using juice is that clearing the wine is usually faster and cleaning is somewhat easier too.

juice is also better because seeds, skins, etc, can create off flavors for some wines.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 30, 2009)

Be careful with fruits with pits in them though cause if you bust to makny of the pits open it will make your ine very bitter.


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2009)

Whether its a regular juicer or a steam juicer you want to de-pit all fruit.


----------



## Luc (Aug 31, 2009)

Tom,

In a steam juicer you can leave the pits in.
I know even guys who put the fruit with stems and all in.
Never done this myself as I am tedious in cleaning.

The pits will not break in the juicer and that is why it is
safe to do. Unless you mash the fruit off course.

Luc


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

Luc,
That may be but I have a habit of removing pits when I do fruit wines. I dont steam all my fruit wines. I'm thinking that the steam may extract some nasties from the pits.


----------



## catnip (Aug 31, 2009)

Tom, Luc - question for you about using the steam juicer. I have one as well and want to know if I can juice all my berries at one time and then have that ready to make wine when I am ready. 

Thanks
Tanya


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

YES !
I just get quart canning (mason) jars and fill. I have 5 cases right now in my basement foll of all different fruit juice. I laso use 2 quarts reduced by 1/2 for my f-pac.
Thats whats so great about steam juicers. Its best thou if you freeze the fruit 1st.


----------



## catnip (Aug 31, 2009)

Tom,

Do you hot water bath the juice so it keeps then?

Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## St Allie (Aug 31, 2009)

I waterbath my juices Tanya.. I think it was 15 mins at a rolling boil from memory last time. I was doing guava and no added sugars.

Mine were boiled extraction juices, 1 part fruit to 2 parts water on the stove, then strained, processed into mason jars and finally water bathed.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

Allie, thats OK if you have a regular juicer. We are talking about a steam juicer. Ever heard of them down under?


----------



## catnip (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Allie


----------



## St Allie (Aug 31, 2009)

Tom said:


> Allie, thats OK if you have a regular juicer. We are talking about a steam juicer. Ever heard of them down under?



I know you are talking about a steam juicer.. Tanya was asking about the canning process.

I have a regular juicer.. that's pretty much useless for a more dry fleshed fruit like feijoas and guavas.. great for apples though.

Guavas are best done with a steam juicer.. which I don't have.. or you can get a very similar extraction through boiling in a set amount of water and straining off the fruit.


The rest of the canning process is exactly the same.

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's one that I have.
I will be using it for Pears I get at an unbelievable price.






[/IMG]


----------



## St Allie (Aug 31, 2009)

I put pears through my normal juicer..

You know I've had a look at the steam juicers here and they are quite expensive to buy. So probably won't be rushing out to get one anytime soon.

... question Tom.. do you can your fruit juices sweetened with sugar, or just plain?

I can my citrus juices sweetened and leave the zest in as well..

Allie



.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2009)

All my steamed juices that I "can" are unsweetened. I cee no reason to sweeten as they are for wine making only not drinking.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 31, 2009)

The canned citrus doubles as cordial for summer..

The kids help themselves.. I've got gallons of it.

( and I just planted another 20 lemon trees )

Allie


----------

